# Tmi warning, help with threadworms



## littleL

Tried to see if there was already a thread about this but the search is still not working. My 6 y/o has had threadworms for a few days now, I've given him a tablet a couple of days ago but it's still not working yet. I think it said it might take a few days. I was thinking, apart from trying to maintain hygiene (which is hard as germs and dirty places seem to be a magnet for his hands and mouth!) are there any home remedies that work well and fast?

I've read something about drinking crushed garlic juice or lemon juice, but is there something I can actually put on the ahem affected area to stop him scratching it and reinfecting himself? A cream of any sort?
thanks!


----------



## HannahsMummy

My Nephew had this a month ago. It takes a few days for the tablet to take effect, you need to wash all bedding, teddies, basically keep the house super clean for a couple of weeks and just take some hand gel around with you and clean his hands all the time.

Threadworms are very very contagious, if he has them - then everyone in the family needs to be treated. It will stop reinfection or you will just pass it around each other. We all had to take the medicine as we had all been around my Nephew. We took Ovex which is a syrup. Just one quick dose.


----------



## littleL

Thanks, the thing is though we're in the middle of extending our kitchen, the house is a complete mess, dust everywhere and there's more to come. I can't do too much washing as everything is on hold.
Also can't take any medication myself atm as I'm pregnant, haven't got any symptoms tho.


----------



## HannahsMummy

I think the medication is fine to take if you are pregnant, just speak to your pharmacist or doctor first. The one I took (Ovex) is ok. 

Its just things like the bathroom you need to keep really clean, buy some dettol antibacterial spray and make sure you treat the toilet flush handle/button and the door handle to the toilet! Just keep hands clean and you should be ok.

Even though you don't show the symptoms it is very likely that you will be infected if your son has them. The eggs can live for days on your sons bedding and if you touch it and then touch any food then they will be passed on. The life cycle is 3-6 weeks, from the point when you touch anything that is infected to when you start showing syptoms can be about 2-3 weeks. Best to treat them while they are in the gut before they make their way down and start causing 'embarrasing' symptoms :( 

I wasn't showing any symptoms, but I had looked after my nephew a week earlier so took the medicine and about 3 days later, passed a load of dead threadworm (sorry if TMI).


----------

